# Ivpb stop time vs iv discontinued



## tlccovert (Sep 15, 2014)

As a current ER coder we are trying to do training with the ER staff on proper documentation for Hydration and therapeutic infusions.  We are having a lot of issues with them not documenting a stop time.  At the end of patient visit they always make note "IV discontinued".  With 14 yrs of coding always told that this cannot be considered a stop time as it doesn't tell me when the infusion was done running.  It only tells coders the IV/saline lock was removed from patients vein and in order to use as a stop time it would rather need to say IV infusion discontinued.

Any further opinions on this would be greatly appreciated.  I just watched/listened to webinar "Infusion Confusion" from 4/30/14 but did not touch base on this.


----------



## SUMMER.CHAMBERS (Sep 30, 2014)

I do the infusion charging for the ED at our facility and I understand your frustration. You are correct, the nurse has to document infusion discontinued/stopped/completed or something to that effect in order to use that as a stop time.


----------



## GAcoder (Nov 1, 2014)

I've struggled with this issue as well.  Not much success getting end times documented so I code as push or I don't code hydration at all if not documented end time.  I don't understand why they often do not document end time.  Seems like a rule could be made to not let the encounter be closed if no end time is documented on EMR or possibly a prompt for end time.


----------

